# Single flavour percentage questions



## craigb (24/10/16)

As my first proper DIY order, I've bought the following

TFA RY4 Double
TFA Fruit Circles with Milk
CAP Cinnamon Danish Swirl

Planning to use VG/PG 60/40 @ 6mg as single flavours (although, what would a RY4 danish swirl be like?)

Now I know this comes down a lot to personal opinion, but keen to get a point of reference.

Question is whats the recommended percentage. I understand the consensus is between 5% - 10% but that's quite a broad range still, so curious to here other peoples views and preferences.

Would I need to steep any of them? If so, how long.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (24/10/16)

craigb said:


> As my first proper DIY order, I've bought the following
> 
> TFA RY4 Double
> TFA Fruit Circles with Milk
> ...



Like you said, it comes down to personal taste. I personally find Danish Swirl a little overpowering. Since this is your 1st DIY, i would suggest making a small batch of 10ml with 5%, let it steep for a week after a few hot baths and go from there. Its easier to make it stronger than weaker

Also all of these definitely needs steeping. Any desert flavor needs substantial steeping, 1 week min after a few hot baths, ideally 2 weeks. But just to get a flavor profile, go for 1 week, just to gage if you got the percentages right

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (24/10/16)

craigb said:


> As my first proper DIY order, I've bought the following
> 
> TFA RY4 Double
> TFA Fruit Circles with Milk
> ...



I like tfa fruit circles with milk at 8% and I shake and vape it normaly my goto vape if I need to steep other mixes and have nothing to vape.


----------



## craigb (24/10/16)

SmokeyJoe said:


> i would suggest making a small batch of 10ml



3 10ml bottles are part of the order for that very reason  if i don't like at least I won't have wasted too much base. In terms of steeping, can I pick them or what 

@Friep thanks for the input - at least there is one I can try as a shake n vape while the others are steeping (Patience, thy name is NOT @craigb)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moonunit (24/10/16)

Start off with 5%, test then as a shake and vape, then test again after a week.

With regards to hot bath I generally try keep it below 40deg for 5 minutes. Then a good shake till it well mixed.

Some flavours are pretty good off the bat others not so much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Friep (24/10/16)

craigb said:


> 3 10ml bottles are part of the order for that very reason  if i don't like at least I won't have wasted too much base. In terms of steeping, can I pick them or what
> 
> @Friep thanks for the input - at least there is one I can try as a shake n vape while the others are steeping (Patience, thy name is NOT @craigb)


Know the feeling not alot of what I mix makes it to full steep time. The cinnamon danish swirl I tried at 8% and loved it but i can think that it can be strong for some... Also shaked and vaped it. The cinnamon can linger in a tank for a long time but its good.

I normaly taste all my mixes after a hot bath and a litle time to settle if it tastes good I vape it if not I leave it to steep and taste again. If you taste them every now and then you will find the best steep time for you. Some only start to develop nicely after 2 weeks or more.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Friep (24/10/16)

Check out http://e-liquid-recipes.com search for your consentrate and check out the notes you can also register there build a flavour stash and check what you can mix. You can also find realy nice recipies for your next order.


----------



## craigb (25/10/16)

moonunit said:


> With regards to hot bath I generally try keep it below 40deg for 5 minutes. Then a good shake till it well mixed.



With the hot bath - is that with or without the lid on? From what I've read I'm guessing its with the lid on, only removing it after a good shake?


----------



## Friep (27/10/16)

So how did the mixing go?


----------



## craigb (27/10/16)

Friep said:


> So how did the mixing go?


Made a 60/40 VG/pg @6mg. Unflavored is highly underrated 

Then mixed that with 5% of each...
Fruit circles came out strong as a shake and vape, but mellowed out overnight. Trying a 10% now.

Same with the cinnamon danish. 

Both definitely very yummy and will be my adv for the rest of the month.

The RY4D is a different beast though. Very interesting shake n vape but mellowed out a lot after 24 hours. not sure on the actual flavour. Going to hit it over the weekend with a finger or two of gentleman jack though - I think they should compliment each other perfectly 

I am absolutely besotted with the fruit circles though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (27/10/16)

Glad to hear it going well I like the fc alot trying to figure out a lemon creams with it. Good luck with your diy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (27/10/16)

Mmmm, lemon cream vape with a cup of coffee in the morning


----------



## moonunit (27/10/16)

craigb said:


> With the hot bath - is that with or without the lid on? From what I've read I'm guessing its with the lid on, only removing it after a good shake?



Yup with the lid on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

